# missing child in Oregon



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Portland News, Oregon News and Local Weather from KPTV FOX 12 News

Here locally we have a little boy, Kyron Horman who went missing after his step mom supposedly dropped him off at a school function. The story has gone national so maybe some of you have seen this. Been missing about two months now. Step mom is the same woman who talked to the grounds keeper about having her husband killed not long before the disappearance. Evidence is piling up that she either did something to the boy or knows a lot more than she is letting on about who did. This kind of crazy crap happens all too often but this one hits kind of close to home.

I love this country and respect and understand the way we have our rights and laws established and why. But God bless America a little Jack Bauer type questioning followed by some old west justice would be nice to see once in a while. How the boys mom and dad are keeping it together so well is beyond me. I would be going absolutely ballistic and would probably get myself into a lot of trouble. My heart goes out to this family and to the police officers trying their best to work this case. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for the officers as each day slips away making it more and more remote that they will find the boy. They all must know it would only take about 60 minutes of whatever it takes questioning with a few key suspects involved such as the step mom and they would get all the answers. Right there in front of them but they can't touch it because that would be wrong.

I'm not sure why I felt compelled to post this and if it is inappropriate please delete it. Maybe I'm just foolishly venting my frustration over watching this or maybe their is a lesson somewhere in this mess for all of us. I don't know. All I can do is pray for Kyron's safe return and hope for the most vicious type of consequences for those who had anything to do with taking or harming him. He's not my son and this is not my family but it doesn't take much imagination for me to apply this situation to those I hold most dear and how horrible that would be. After all what is more important?


----------

